# Got a big surprise this morning



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

I was talking to my fiance early this morning on msn messenger and he surprised me by saying, "so where do i find a maltese puppy?" I asked why and he said that he'd like us to get one. This was my reaction :new_shocked: First, I never thought he would want another maltese and second, with everything we have going on right now we have absolutely no time for a new puppy. 

I explained that we could look for rescues or potential show puppies who are being placed into homes, but only after we got married, get settled into our house, and get Stella adjusted to the change. I showed him the list of ama breeders as a jumping off point and he came back with a link to a puppy on **gasp** puppyfinder! It was most definitely a BYB from missouri. I gently explained that we would not be buying from a byb and there was no question or discussion about it. Bless his heart, he truly didn't know what a byb was so after I explained what they were he agreed. 

So I guess we are going to start looking for a new baby to add to our family! I definitely don't want to make any impulsive decisions. I have looked at Divinity's available adults and they are just gorgeous.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

WOW how exciting!!!! OK, your search begins. Sounds like you know the right way to find a good breeder.
Keep us posted on this very fun journey.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

How exciting!
Best of luck on your search! :biggrin:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww a new puppy would be great. Of course after all those thing you've mentioned has happened.

Good luck on your search!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How exciting! And good for you for considering a rescue or an adult retiree!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's great,I'm happy for you. :aktion033: I wish my DH would tell me it's time for a 3rd.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

So let me get this straight.....your hubby has puppy fever?! WOW that's a first! Good for you!!!! Most of us have to stomp our feet to get our DH's to allow us more furkids LOL!!!

I'm so excited for you!!!!!


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 23 2009, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732709


> So let me get this straight.....your hubby has puppy fever?! WOW that's a first! Good for you!!!! Most of us have to stomp our feet to get our DH's to allow us more furkids LOL!!!
> 
> I'm so excited for you!!!!![/B]


LOL yes he does! I told him we needed to wait a few months and he said "well yeah, but I want to find one now." I don't know how in the world he expects me to get everything done while taking care of 2 dogs. We are going to San Antonio for our honeymoon and I know both Divinity and Rhapsody are in Texas, so we might make a little side trip. I really love the idea of a retired adult because I think Stella would do much better with someone her own age/size and they need forever homes too!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i am so happy for you..


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh that is fantastic news!! A retiree is a great idea. Can't wait to see the baby you wind up with!!


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

We love our retiree. It has been a year now since we got her.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Bless his heart.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Feb 23 2009, 06:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732519


> I was talking to my fiance early this morning on msn messenger and he surprised me by saying, "so where do i find a maltese puppy?" I asked why and he said that he'd like us to get one. This was my reaction :new_shocked: First, I never thought he would want another maltese and second, with everything we have going on right now we have absolutely no time for a new puppy.
> 
> I explained that we could look for rescues or potential show puppies who are being placed into homes, but only after we got married, get settled into our house, and get Stella adjusted to the change. I showed him the list of ama breeders as a jumping off point and he came back with a link to a puppy on **gasp** puppyfinder! It was most definitely a BYB from missouri. I gently explained that we would not be buying from a byb and there was no question or discussion about it. Bless his heart, he truly didn't know what a byb was so after I explained what they were he agreed.
> 
> So I guess we are going to start looking for a new baby to add to our family! I definitely don't want to make any impulsive decisions. I have looked at Divinity's available adults and they are just gorgeous.[/B]


LOL.. this was my husband too. I've had Labs (notice I didn't say WE, because he didn't have alot to do with them, too big, too hairy) for years. I showed in conformation and obedience. Then my back started really giving me trouble, I couldn't carry her upstairs when she was in trouble and it really impacted me. So, I decided maybe we needed a smaller breed.. started bring home some info and happened to bring home the Malt magazine.. that was it. He said "why don't you go get one of those little white dogs". LOL..aren't men amazing. They want, do it NOW. Um MIGHT have to be on a waiting list Dear )) 

Well, I believe dogs come to specific people at specific times...so I trusted, the right dog would come..and that is exactly what happened. TWICE. )) I'm sure, when it is the right time for you, the right puppy/dog will come along. 

Early Congrats, however. You've got the hard part mastered 

Karla


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow! You need to hold onto that guy!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow what a nice husband, good luck finding your new family member. A retiree or rescue would be great.


----------

